# Microsoft umgarnt Hacker George Hotz



## Newsfeed (23 Januar 2011)

Microsoft ist an einer Zusammenarbeit mit George Hotz interessiert, der durch seine Hacks der PS3 und iPhone bekannt geworden war und sich als nächstes Windows Phone 7 vorknöpfen will.

Weiterlesen...


----------

